# training to tone on e-collar for invisible fence trained dog



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Has anyone had issues training their dog to an e-collar when the dog is already invisible fence trained?

Both the e-collar and invisible fence tones are similar so I'm wondering if that has caused any issues for e-collar training?

If so, how did you handle it?

And yes, I will be working with a professional, but I was thinking about it prior to starting lessons and wanted to ask the knowledgable folks of GRF. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

No one? Any one?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, that is quite an interesting question. 

Brady will not hop into my car if the car is beeping because I have my keys in the ignition. I don't think it sounds the same as the IF collar, but it was enough for him to not go into the car. Once I take the keys out, he will then jump in.

The other day we were watching a commercial, and all the sudden it grabbed his attention, head tilted. My husband replayed the commercial, and I realized their was a beeping sound like his collar.

MacKenzie I don't think is as sensitive to the sound. The car beeping does not phase her at all.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I have all of my guys trained to "Invisible Fence" (I am an IF Brand dealer), and three of them are also collar conditioned. They were trained on the fence at a young age, and remote collar work later after about six months. I introduced the remote collar paired with another correction that the dog already knew (the word "no" and a tug on the leash). This was done off site, not inside their Invisible Fence. My guys have had very little trouble. I did have one dog stay with us for a short time that got confused once in a while and would stay away from an area if a remote correction had been used while she was there. I had not done her initial fence training so think she truly felt that certain areas were just randomly "hot". I don't recommend introducing any other type of "static" correction for at least a few months after initial fence training. Hope this helps.


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

wakemeup,

this is interesting.

Had our 1st lesson and my dog also thinks that some areas are randomly "hot".

My guy was trained as a pup to the invisible fence and is now 2 years old and we are just now trying to introduce to the e-collar.

So for dogs that hear the e-collar tone and think the area is randomly "hot", how do you get them to learn tone is for something other than a boundary?

I'd like him to learn that tone means "come" so he can do more exploring off-leash.

BTW, we were in a completely new area so not near the invisible fence area.

Thanks and I look forward to replies.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I overstated when I said "collar conditioned". I should have said my dogs understand a correction from a remote collar to be a punishment. I would have a long line on the dog and give a tug on the long line along with a remote collar tone/correction AND the word "no" followed by repeating your recall command- only if the dog doesn't come immediately the first time you call. This is different than applying pressure with the collar until the dog complies. If the dog is superstitious about an area outdoors and won't approach it, I try food and playing first. A lot of fence trained dogs will see this as a test, however, and not budge. In those cases I go back to good old fashioned obedience work and heel the dog through the perceived "haunted" area. Very important to not let your dog see you tense up and worry during this. Also, a great way to get a dog to loosen up in a "haunted" area is to bring a dog to play with that is NOT worried. Hope this makes sense. Is the area you want to run the dog always the same place?


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

So basically, I have not taught a fence trained dog to "come" on a collar tone. Only used it as feedback if they didn't come.


----------



## Lou Castle (Mar 16, 2011)

You might think about getting another Ecollar so that instead of using a tone you can use a vibration for this. The Dogtra brand is the only one that I'm aware of that has this feature. There will be no issues to overcome by doing it this way. 

I noticed that this thread is about a month old. Have you started with the new trainer? If so, how's it going. How did that trainer approach this issue?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Lou, try a vibration type collar. Unleashed Technology and Dogtra both offer them.


----------



## Lou Castle (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW! How could I forget Unleashed Technology Collars? They are a relatively new brand on the market and the owner is an old friend of mine. Jeez, talk about creeping senility!


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,

I'm the OP.

I haven't started with the trainer yet (they were away at Crofts).

But, after reading and observing, looks like anything with a tone won't work.

We had a power outage last week and the fire alarms started beeping. Poor dog was so afraid! He was glued to my feet until I could get him outside away from the beeps.

Hope I can return the Tritronics Basic G3 that I have and I will look into the other collars mentioned here.

Thanks for the suggestions Doug Castle and swampcollie!

This dog has a 100% recall, when his brain is tuned in. When he gets into a run however, he is just so happy, off he goes, quickly. So far, he has always come back when I call/whistle but I am just too nervous to "trust" him to hear me.


----------

